# Rupes bigfoot polisher



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Just wondered if anybody has seen/used the new Rupes polishing system. It is a new 21mm large random orbital polisher, the system also has its own compounds and polishes.
If anybody has used it, whats your thoughts??


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=uU0dsqBVbQ8


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wheres the video then?...


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

The link works on my phone????


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

goes to a 'watch later' list via computer...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

So it's like the flex 3401 but with twice as much cam throw?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Ive not used it, but Pat @ Maxolen had one which i got a look at, looks and feels a quality bit of kit :thumb:

EDIT, think this is the video


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Mick said:


> Ive not used it, but Pat @ Maxolen had one which i got a look at, looks and feels a quality bit of kit :thumb:


Hope they break that bad boy out next week then for a play :thumb:


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)




----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Like the look of that. Wonder when Pat's going to give us the details (and a group buy?):thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very large throw as stated, Pat of Maxolen had told us about this at the very first Maxolen meet.


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

I have a couple of deals up my sleeve 

All will be revealed at the Maxolen Meet :thumb:

Also guys will be given a good opportunity to try new kit before you leap in to anything when attending the Polishing Classes :thumb:


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

anybody interested in a group buy on this machine?

also thinking of doing one on the 15mm version aswell what do you think?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I might have one of these Pat

Looks great


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Maxolen UK said:


> anybody interested in a group buy on this machine?
> 
> also thinking of doing one on the 15mm version aswell what do you think?


I know you love your videos Pat, anything in hand so we can see the machine in action? Should get the interest going!:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)




----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

I knew he'd have one somewhere - cheers Spoony.:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Not made by Pat that one but its the same machine


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

wylie coyote said:


> I knew he'd have one somewhere - cheers Spoony.:thumb:


If I have time next week I will get one done just for you but with a couple of twists thrown in for good measure to show the capabilities of the rupes machines


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Is the centaurian doing the product demo ?


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

I was lucky enough to try out this system for a few hours in November last year, this I what I thought back then.

I've only had limited time with the machine so far. I would describe it a very well engineered DA in a rotary style body, which is nice. It's a bit weird when you start it as you can feel the extra throw over a conventional DA. But once up top speed it's lovely and smooth, top speed is a little low at 4200 opm.

But what was a revelation was the blue cutting pad that comes with the system. This pad looks a bit like the Wolfs yellow pad (very open pores) and feels very harsh (it looks more for scrubbing than polishing) but loaded up with the Rupes compound it just ripped through the defects on our 18 year old Suzuki jeep we were testing the system on. It was also finishing down extremely well.










I did try the Megs cutting discs with M105 and the results were similar, but it was nowhere near as smooth and it was quite grabby on the edges, maybe because of the extra large 21mm throw? In fact I was enjoying the experience with the Rupes pad so much I swapped back to it and buffed out a whole section with ease.

The only possible flaw was I thought It was maybe a tad under powered, but I'm used to the DAS 6 power plus.

Regards, Roy.


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks interesting!


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Guys for those interested in having a good play with these machines to experience what they are like to work with.

We will have both the Bigfoot 15mm & 21mm orbit machines available with the new Maxolen PM Polishing System for the polishing class, if your interested we have a few more places available on the class.

Fancy joining us and tuning up your polishing skills book here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250684&highlight=maxolen


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Just a quick post to say I had the pleasure of using the Bigfoot 21 at the training course today. A fantastic day and a fantastic product, I think I will start saving up for one now - although I am bracing myself for the price.

Weird a machine which basically you run at full speed and can be held with one hand, that and the perfect finish even from 1000 grit machine sanding marks. That Porsche panel looked great afterwards and even nicer with your Perfect Pearl treatment (I was so impressed with this stuff I came away with a bottle)


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

SwordfishCoupe said:


> Just a quick post to say I had the pleasure of using the Bigfoot 21 at the training course today. A fantastic day and a fantastic product, I think I will start saving up for one now - although I am bracing myself for the price.
> 
> Weird a machine which basically you run at full speed and can be held with one hand, that and the perfect finish even from 1000 grit machine sanding marks. That Porsche panel looked great afterwards and even nicer with your Perfect Pearl treatment (I was so impressed with this stuff I came away with a bottle)


We are in the process of updating our website and should be good to go live in the next couple of weeks, we will have some amazing things up our sleeves watch this space


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

*Who's interested in the big foot?*

Hi Guys just to get an idea who would be interested in a Group Buy on these machines?

I have a limited number of units I'm willing to do an amazing offer for which will not to be repeated!

The offer will be for a limited number of units with 15mm orbit & a limited number of units with 21mm orbit, both models are a pleasure to use.

The offer is open to everyone and I will even open it up to overseas shipping so who's interested?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Pat,

I'll be first to express an interest. Look forward to the details.:thumb:


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

How does the 15mm compare, it has more power doesn't? Need to give this one a go to.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Interested in one and would be interested to know whether the 21mm is a better buy


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I mean, I will be listening for more details of price etc, just for fun you understand


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

wylie coyote said:


> Hi Pat,
> 
> I'll be first to express an interest. Look forward to the details.:thumb:


Will be posted soon :thumb:



Roy said:


> How does the 15mm compare, it has more power doesn't? Need to give this one a go to.


Same drive shorter orbit and slightly different body thats all, to be honest a bit of a steel at the price I will be offering 



andy665 said:


> Interested in one and would be interested to know whether the 21mm is a better buy


If being used everyday for 8hrs a day just down to the setup position of the machine it is better, are you using it this much? but does it justify the £170 difference in list price that's for the user to decide personally it depends on the frequency of use in my opinion both are very good and have their place on the market :thumb:


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

I will be posting the Group Buy deal later today for those interested the numbers for the GB will be limited so be sure not to miss it :thumb:


----------



## mohebmhanna (Jul 19, 2011)

I would like to express my interest for 15mm, looking forward to the details ( second PM sent to you as well)


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

*Act Fast Group Buy Underway*

Hi Guys we have a number of units available on a group buy follow the link to get the details CLICK HERE FOR GB

Thanks :thumb:
Pat


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Has anyone compared this Rupes to the forced rotation Flex 3401VRG? 
That RRP for the Rupes is ridiculous! :doublesho


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks like it throws a lot of polish spatter! Really want one though


----------

